# Just sayin' . . .



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lets try something a lil different, just use the thread title and post what you feel like saying. ill start . . .

.

just sayin'. . . looks like she may be my daughter . . . :headbang:

.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saying... she could be the angel of death


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Just sayin.... This is a good thread 

SMS


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I should spend more time doin' and less time readin' about doin'

Just sayin'


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Regardless of how hard a man you are, when a 2 year old hands you a toy phone, you answer it.

Just sayin'


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just saying... my fiance cares too much about the Jodi Arias trial.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Love to shoot slingshots and having the best weather we've had in a long time and me with a broke thumb on my pouch hand is making me crazy!!

just saying!!!

Fwv2


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

All you "really busy" stay at home moms sure do send out a lot of FB Game Invitations...Just saying.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> All you "really busy" stay at home moms sure do send out a lot of FB Game Invitations...Just saying.


That's because Farmville is just so freaking awesome and well, they need somebody to water their crops when they are not around.

Just sayin'


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Excellent. That art there on the sidewalk will look great until even better when it starts Raining Blood.



Imperial said:


> lets try something a lil different, just use the thread title and post what you feel like saying. ill start . . .
> .
> just sayin'. . . looks like she may be my daughter . . . :headbang:
> .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:read: this is a lot better than reading arguments between members...... just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I love shooting pop cans with my natural slingshot banded with #107's..
Just sayin'

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We need to be more like children . Slingshots are a pretty good start. Just sayin.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why is woman can tell you everything is fine and then one day tell you they're unhappy and leave. Why can't they say something at the time. Just sayin.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Treefork,
Your completely right, just sayin'

SMS


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today's haul of forks. Some mystery palm from garden pruning and some rata and oak from the park as a result of a recent storm.

Mapped - http://goo.gl/maps/Aikr7


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Remember when the History Channel was about history?

Animal Planet was about animals?

And the Science channel was about science? Real science?


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, and MTV was music television?

Just sayin'.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Slingshot comics from: http://thedevilspanties.com


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This guy is a wood working genius and his channel is full of goodness. This marble pump seems like it might have some crossover merit if modified for feeding ammo for fast shooting:


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Marble guy has way too much time on his hands....JUST SAYING.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i liked it . . . just sayin


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

trobbie66 said:


> Marble guy has way too much time on his hands....JUST SAYING.


The thing is, he gets *paid *to come up with this stuff!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Lucky bugger gets paid to play.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Just because there's an upload feature, doesn't mean you should.... just sayin'


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish I was as squared away as marble guy.

... just sayin'


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong, 
especially after what he achieved, winning seven Tour de France races while on drugs. 
When I am on drugs, I can't even *find* my bike."
-- Willie Nelson

.... Just sayin' :rofl:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just sayin,"Raquel Welch ,hands down aging better then any woman I've ever seen. In her 70's and looks in late 30's-WOW!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Just sayin,"Raquel Welch ,hands down aging better then any woman I've ever seen. In her 70's and looks in late 30's-WOW!


Yeah that plastic surgery is *so* much better than it used to be, huh Gary? :neener: She'll never surpass Sophia, Dude!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh man, Sophia- I forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Just because there's an upload feature, doesn't mean you should.... just sayin'


*Bump* I just want to give this post another shot. I think it's one of the funniest and wisest things I've ever read concerning social media on the internet. ... Take a freakin' bow, Buns. :king:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Polls for polls and polls for poles.... just sayin'.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Miserable weather today, but I nabbed some olive forks and taught a friend to carve them today.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:blush: My "shop" is so freakin' messy and disorganized. I have to clear a little space on one of my two extremely cluttered work benches to work on a slingshot! It is so horrific that I'd be ashamed to show it to anybody. . . just sayin'.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This seems to be where the cool kids of slingshotting hang out: http://slingshotters.tumblr.com/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ash said:


> This seems to be where the cool kids of slingshotting hang out: http://slingshotters.tumblr.com/


lol.... just saying


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks and bye bye! :lol:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmmmm mancandy . . . . . . .


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I wish honey booboo would go away, I'm tired of seeing the commercials and I am mortified that I know people who watch it ... Just sayin'


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I wish people would adhere to the freakin joke recipe and not post anything... just sayin'


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I wish Buns would finally post that video of him humiliating himself for our enjoyment. Just....... sayin'


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

+1... just sayin'


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tired of waiting . . .










. . . just sayin


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Trees are the real cause of forest fires. Just sayin......


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

his best swing of the year . . .










. . . just sayin


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

This Internet is not correct... Just sayin'


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Science: it's the new art form.... Just sayin.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Apply common sense with science and now were talking. Just saying


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A college degree doesn't grant common sense . Just saying


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

They told me I'm full of crap. I said no, there's always room for a little more.......just sayin


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> They told me I'm full of crap. I said no, there's always room for a little more.......just sayin


just trying to help . . .










this way you'll always have room . . . just sayin


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you tried the Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos? If you have some handy, check out the bag......Chester Cheetah looks an awful lot like Ted Nugent......just sayin'.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

creepy as fk when a guy 6'3" almost 300 pounds can do the exorcist spider walk, just sayin . . . :blink:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

smart, funny,innovative. . . :rofl:

















. . . just sayin :rolling:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> smart, funny,innovative. . . :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imp that is awesome ,until the plumber who buys the shirt has a hairy crack!!!!!yyyyeeeeee


----------

